# Office 365 >  >  Microsoft Project cannot open the file.

## botrel

Error message when try to open .mpp file created in earlier version of Microsoft Project.
Anybody knows the solution to the my problem?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

What version was the file created in, and what version are you trying to open it with?

Can you attach the file, or is it proprietary?

----------


## PaulSykes

1.	Open the .mpp file in Microsoft Project 4.x.
2.	On the File menu, click Save As.
3.	In the File name box, type the file name that you want to save.
4.	In the Save as type list, click MPX(4.0).
5.	Click Save.
Files in MPX 4.0 format can be opened directly in either Microsoft Project 98 or in Microsoft Project 2000.
If you are still experiencing the issue read info here http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...ver2010general

----------

